# Sassafras



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I vaguely remember someone telling me that Sassafras wood is good for outdoor projects. I just want to confirm this. I need a new post for my grape arbor and I ran across a small tree today while cutting wood. It was previously cut down in the area that I've been cleaning up. It is sound. My arbor simply consist of wires strung in between half a dozen 10' long locus logs 6-8" in diameter buried 2' in the ground. Nothing fancy and weight load is not a concern.
Thanks


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

When we bought our place I had to replace several posts in one of our out buildings. The building was probably built in the 60's, the posts that rotted away were sassafras the ones that were still sound were locust.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Mizer, that's what I thought when I originally put them in. I guess the locust post that broke at ground level must have been compromised in the beginning. The rest are fine.


----------

